# Powerpoint-can't view images



## spymil (May 19, 2002)

I inserted images in my pp presentation from file and was able to view them in the "classification slides" mode. When I tried to open the file later, I couldn't view the images neither in the "classification slides" nor in the presentation view (F5), they are visible only in the normal view. Yet, they are printed correctly. What happened in the meantime and the images disappeared? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

what version of Power point??

Have we tried reinstalling the software...or downloading the power point viewer and seeing if that works...

also what service pack are you on....help-- about MS office will give you the required info...


----------



## spymil (May 19, 2002)

Thanks Doonz... Well, I have to admit I am a novice in Powerpoint and had tried to prepare my first presentation when I encountered this problem. My Powerpoint(Office) version is 2000 (greek). As a matter of fact what is powerpoint viewer and where I can find it? Anyway, I'll try to work it out...


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

*no problem*

Welcome to the boards...power point is a real easy program to learn...can get confusing with your animations and sounds and slide palcements but other than that its a fun program

here is the viewer
http://office.microsoft.com/downloads/2000/Ppview97.aspx


----------

